# 2 B.C. VICTORIA CROSS WINNERS REMEMBERED.



## fubar57 (Aug 15, 2017)

Two of B.C.'s three Victoria Cross winners from the Battle of Hill 70 to be remembered 100 years later

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2017)




----------

